# Nearly final Frozen Few Rules



## Griff (Nov 17, 2007)

Frozen Few Rules (nearly final version) 

This is a fun virtual bbq winter competition. It is primarily for those of us that cook in the dead of winter, real northern winter. In the event your local conditions do not qualify for winter conditions, say an unexpected warm snap, you will be disqualified and automatically entered in the â€œSouthern Comfortâ€


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Jan 21, 2008)

6. Photos will be submitted to Unity who will then assign numbers to assure anonymity. He will be the Official Re-Poster. Unity will shortly let us know what email address to mail the photo to, and then he will re-post on BBQ Central. The Official Re-Poster gets a free tee shirt, if he PMs witt his size. 


*Did I miss this info posted somewhere????*


----------



## wittdog (Jan 23, 2008)

Yeah you did.
Email photos to
jgdouglas AT comcast DOT net


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Jan 23, 2008)

*Thank you... I even tried looking through the Frozen Few threads, 
but must have overlooked it
thanks again *


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jan 23, 2008)

So... just one pic is allowed, and a thermo, or snow has to be in the background?


----------



## wittdog (Jan 24, 2008)

SJ no problem.
Scotty one pic for judging...other pics for the snow and the whole process


----------



## Woodman1 (Jan 25, 2008)

I hope I'm DQ'd because it is 70 degrees and sunny! I'm doing two turkeys, ribs, and meatloaf for a Super Bowl Party! Been real bitter and snowy here lately but they are calling for low 40s Monday and Tuesday!


----------



## Impailer (Jan 27, 2008)

Does the entry picture(s) have to have a newspaper in it showing the date?

If it does, we should probably establish a rule that local papers are not allowed (i.e. everyone use USA Today) so as to preserve the "blindness of the entry".

Vlado


----------



## wittdog (Jan 27, 2008)

One of the pics sent..but not "the entry" pic. Good ? Vlad....Diva get you that RK yet


----------



## Impailer (Jan 27, 2008)

sounds good...  no RK yet, still waiting :?


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jan 28, 2008)

It's still sitting in the warehouse at Georges. I swear every time I walk by it I hear Diva Diva Diva.


----------



## Griff (Jan 29, 2008)

In response to a rules clarification inquiry: If otherwise qualified (snow on ground or low temperature) an entrant may enter a different photo in each of the categories. In other words you can enter a brisket in Arctic Survivor and ribs in Northern Vacation.


----------



## oompappy (Jan 29, 2008)

Griff said:
			
		

> In response to a rules clarification inquiry: If otherwise qualified (snow on ground or low temperature) an entrant may enter a different photo in each of the categories. In other words you can enter a brisket in Arctic Survivor and ribs in Northern Vacation.



Ok, So this is really called Frozen conFEWsion.  :?  I heard it was just 1 (one) pic for judging  :?  :?


----------



## Bruce B (Jan 29, 2008)

Maybe I'll just wear my shirt and get some take-out from Famous Dave's.


----------



## Diva Q (Jan 31, 2008)

Impailer17 said:
			
		

> sounds good...  no RK yet, still waiting :?



Ahem for all those wondering my husband got a 42" hdtv flatscreen for Christmas with digital cable thingys (I still cant turn the thing on too many buttons and remotes)

No rk this year. :-(

(And did you really think he was going to be the one using the RK???)


----------

